# American school or British curriculum???



## sarina13 (May 12, 2013)

Please helpppppppppp.My son used to go to a french school and was always top of his class .Last year i moved him to Universal American school and he is getting principal honours list in 7th grade and nowwwwwwwww as i have noticed its too easy for him the system i am confused wether i should move him to Repton school as the system is harder and thus more motivating for him to widen his better chances of university acceptance as they have A levels plus IB program.I only want the best for him and surely its not the cool easy way because he doesnt even make that much of an effort to study so hes not a nerd lol at all and i'm not pushing him to be one at all.


----------

